# Update on my "Amazon" type paludarium



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys. I haven't been on too much lately due to school and some PC problems. However, I was finally able to d/l PS and got some updated photos of the paludarium. I decided to re-design the aquatic portion since the last photos were taken, so here is the big shabang.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

That's AWESOME Dave 8)


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Impressive! What do you plan to put in it?


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

hi Tyler,
very nice tank!i see that you have some aquatic plants..have they been in there for long? what sort of lighting do you use ? 
i find that is always quite difficult getting enough light down to the aquatic area..
Nick


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

What type of brom is that in the far left? beautiful setup.


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

What type of brom is that in the far left? beautiful setup.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

MJ said:


> That's AWESOME Dave 8)


hahaha. Thanks "Mike" 

*nick65* - Most of the plants you see have been indeed setup for some weeks now. If you look at the lighting in the second photo, I have 2 PC light fixtures. 130w (2x55) over the terrestrial plants, and 90w over the aquatic plants. Both lights overlap so it really helps with the lighting for the aquatic plants. I also plan on trying to get the eco-earth portion (sides) covered in HC and the wood covered in moss.

*mossy oak* - The broms lest to right are neo. fireball, neo. pauciflora, neo. ?, neo. fireball, neo. fireball


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

what creatures call that home? any blue rams? (thought you were talking about those once?)


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome tank as always Tyler. Is there any tank you cant make look awesome?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Dude! I love this viv. I one thing I would do is pull the Rotala green and replace it with Hemianthus micranthemoides.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... Hemianthus

The rotala will always be leggy without more light the Hm will make a nice bush.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I will definitely consider the HM if indeed the rotalas does strart to stretch.
Here's a photo of the "river" with some of the inhabitants in it. I now have 4 blue rams, 2 cory cats, 3 ottos, 2 hatchet fish and 3 bamboo filter shrimp. I bought the shrimp to help filter some of the debris from the land.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful tank dude! You've sold me on a paladarium! I gotta have one but I'm running out of room! :idea: Maybe I can just get rid of the stove to make room!!!!! :lol:


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the style (vert wall, no land mass), but it does look good. 

Is that 2 different substrates on either side of the wood? Looks kinda odd.


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

He means in the water. Beautiful paludarium. Is anything in it? Very well planted.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow!!!! That is realy beautifully planted! I wish I could get my plants to look that good.
Great job!


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Man, that is just beautiful!! One day im gonna have to try making one, i hope i can make it look half that good.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

are those strawberry begonias? I just discovered how well those do in vivs. GOod job.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks great Tyler!

Make sure you have good current in there for the wood shrimp, they need it. If there isn't much current a small pump will do wonders!

-Andrew


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

All hail Tyler, king of frogs!!!

:wink:


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The most terrible thing imaginable happened today. 

I get a phone call from my moms at 9 this morning saying that the tank is "leaking." I get there, and to make sure the carpet is not wet underneath the stand, I have to drain the water and remove all the wood just so the tank is managable to move. We finally realize that the carpet is not wet and that the water had been leaking through the wood in the ceiling!!!!!!! So here I am with a damn tank that is half-full and the other half literally empty. I have been recently searching for some imis for the tank and came to this conclusion: make a steep slope to the right to possibly "mimic" a rainforest slope. I will have to improvise and see what happens. It should make for an interesting "semi-construction" with one half already planted and finished. It's really sad to see something go after working on it forever it seems. :evil:


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well here's the post-improv. Although I really loved the paludarium, I like the looks of this - more room = more frogs!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Even after a disaster you still manage to make it look great... HOW!? :lol:


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

So many things go wrong with your projects  Now how high is the 'redo' total up to on that tank, 3?

I agree I like this look better, you really managed to get the forest floor look. Nice job!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, the last "disaster" wasnt necessarily on this tank. I just had to remove the water to make the move manageable. After putting it back, I just realized it was best to improvise and create more room for some future frogs. I currently have all the fish in a 10gallon that I had previously setup. I think this tank is badluck. LOL.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

very nice tank but is the slope to the right access to water? and do you use a filter?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the tank this way looks better anyway


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, it looks great!


----------

